# I fell away from my pipes.....



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Some lifestyle changes over the last 2 years, and some work changes as well, have lead me to being tobacco free. Now I sit here looking at a shelf full of tins, and boxes I have no need of. Yet I can't bring my self to sell them. WHat would you do?


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Keep them and wait. Most tins seem to get better with age anyway. Who knows, maybe in a year or 2 you'll want to pick the pipe up again


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Never sell off all of your tobacco or pipes. I did it 10 years ago and within a year I was back into it and wished I had some the pipes I had gotten rid of. Box them up, put the tobacco away and give it time.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd agree with the second poster. Keep and age them then, a few years from now you'll either have great smoking, or tobacco you can sell as aged. Either way, you win!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Never sell a pipe that you like. You can replace tabacco but you will never replace "that" pipe


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Is sell some but keep your favorites, if to have gone completely tobacco free is sell them all. If you think you might regret it don't get rid of it. Is keep your favorite pipes and tins around. There is nothing wrong with the occasional smoke just to relax.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

send some to the first person that responds to this thread? ( i am not asking for free cigars !)

Bomb them out to the third person who responds to this thread

Wait a darn minute! we all know first is SO MUCH better then third. I never heard someone say " YES! I came in third in the long smoke championship!!"

Another :first: hater! 

*Guys
This crap has to stop.
Members are getting sick and tired of reading this garbage.
The OP had a serious question. If you don't have a serious answer, don't post !
If you want to be funny, go to the joke section *.

*Bull*


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

This thread has been cleansed of threadjacks. Please show some respect to the op and keep your comments on track.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I would sell or give away tobacco that's unlikely to improve with age, such as aromatics, box up the rest along with the pipes in an air tight container and put them away in a dark closet. It costs you nothing to keep it and if you decide after a period of time that you want to go back to it you'll have a collection of wonderfully aged tobacco to smoke. If after a few years you know that you'll never go back to it, I'm sure you could easily find a ready market for it and it will only have appreciated in value.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Having to sit here and watch post after post being deleted, because you just don't get the message does start getting old.

"Am I in trouble".

I'd suspect you're getting real close!!!

*I'm going to suggest that this get on (and stay on) the topic!*


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Davetopay said:


> Some lifestyle changes over the last 2 years, and some work changes as well, have lead me to being tobacco free. Now I sit here looking at a shelf full of tins, and boxes I have no need of. Yet I can't bring my self to sell them. WHat would you do?


I agree with what others have suggested. I would either sell the lot if you cannot bare it in your sight or sell the tobacco that does not age well & age the rest. By ageing the high end tins you will be able to attract a premium for it in the future or gift someone you know something very special.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I would keep them, Dave, but then I'm a pack rat. If, on the other hand, you're a sane, normal person, get rid of them. If you start hanging on to things just because you might want them later, you'll bury yourself. Things are just things. But I'd hang on to my favorite pipe.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

MarkC said:


> I would keep them, Dave, but then I'm a pack rat. If, on the other hand, you're a sane, normal person, get rid of them. If you start hanging on to things just because you might want them later, you'll bury yourself. Things are just things. But I'd hang on to my favorite pipe.


That's kind of where I am.....I can't smoke at home, can't smoke at work, can't even smoke in the local pipe/cigar shop unless it is something I bought on THAT visit.:kicknuts:

I do enjoy pipe smoking, but the prospect of having a place to smoke isn't looking good. Not to mention my reaction to nic withdrawls.....and it doesn't take much regularity to bring that on. My body LOVES the stuff and I have a shown a great tolerance for huge quantities of the stuff(20 years of cigs will do that to ya), and when it stops getting it, bad things happen. :laugh:

I'm just not sure what do do with all of THIS: Tobacco Cellar Davetopay's summary pipe tobacco aging cellar

For now it will continue to rest quietly on its shelf next to my desk........:behindsofa:


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Just so you all know, I really don't care if people post stupid stuff in my threads, it just means some one has read it.......


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Davetopay said:


> Just so you all know, I really don't care if people post stupid stuff in my threads, it just means some one has read it.......


Plenty of people will read your thread, Dave, and not feel a need to reply with "stupid stuff".


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Davetopay said:


> That's kind of where I am.....I can't smoke at home, can't smoke at work, can't even smoke in the local pipe/cigar shop unless it is something I bought on THAT visit.:kicknuts:
> 
> I do enjoy pipe smoking, but the prospect of having a place to smoke isn't looking good. Not to mention my reaction to nic withdrawls.....and it doesn't take much regularity to bring that on. My body LOVES the stuff and I have a shown a great tolerance for huge quantities of the stuff(20 years of cigs will do that to ya), and when it stops getting it, bad things happen. :laugh:
> 
> ...


I'm going to throw my lot in with several others that have posted. How much room is it really taking? If that's a problem then I'd say sell it. But if it's something that can be stored (properly) in a smallish box and set in the closet, then that would be my choice. The tobacco will only get better and the pipes will be there if you get to the point where you can find somewhere to smoke regularly.

My only exception to this would be if it was too tempting for you to have around and not smoke. Of course, boxed in the corner of a closet would keep it out of site and hopefully out of mind.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Blaylock said:


> Plenty of people will read your thread, Dave, and not feel a need to reply with "stupid stuff".


Yeah, 148 as of me reading it. Take out 10-15 for garbage posters and you're still at 130 views!


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Davetopay said:


> That's kind of where I am.....I can't smoke at home, can't smoke at work, can't even smoke in the local pipe/cigar shop unless it is something I bought on THAT visit.
> 
> I do enjoy pipe smoking, but the prospect of having a place to smoke isn't looking good.


I understand if you don't feel like sharing why you can't smoke at home, but it would help to know why.

If you had to move somewhere like an apartment or other place where smoking is simply not allowed or too noticeable by other residents there isn't much you can do about that.

If it is because of wife/girlfriend, that is a situation you can (and in my opinion should) influence. For instance, my wife is fine with me smoking outside or in the basement with a window fan to direct smoke out. I've even set aside a "man corner" down there. She knows it is important to me and respects that. And I respect her by not smoking inside or changing clothes after a smoke. If I was single and looking for a girlfriend, they would have to show the same consideration and respect for my hobby that my wife shows me.

If you truly have nowhere to smoke, take matters into your own hands and start a pipe/cigar club. At the very least, monthly meetings will give you an opportunity to smoke.

Regardless, keep your favorite pipes and the tins best suited for aging. Situations change, and you won't want to find yourself missing your favorite pipes a few years down the road, or thinking about the aged tins you might have.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

ChronoB said:


> I understand if you don't feel like sharing why you can't smoke at home, but it would help to know why.
> 
> 1.If you had to move somewhere like an apartment or other place where smoking is simply not allowed or too noticeable by other residents there isn't much you can do about that.
> 
> ...


1. My lease forbids any smoking on the grounds.

2. The wife is a now former smoker. Unfortunately she is now the kind who claims to be made horribly uncomfortable any time she is around someone who is smoking, or smells of smoke....and not because it tempts her, I don't think. Personally I think these people are full of it and just want to distance themselves from the temptation, which I can understand and respect, but I also want to tell them to go get some will power.

3. Clubs take time, I don't really have any. So I guess I am just going to hold on to it all........:twitch:


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Davetopay said:


> 1. My lease forbids any smoking on the grounds.
> 
> 2. The wife is a now former smoker. Unfortunately she is now the kind who claims to be made horribly uncomfortable any time she is around someone who is smoking, or smells of smoke....and not because it tempts her, I don't think. Personally I think these people are full of it and just want to distance themselves from the temptation, which I can understand and respect, but I also want to tell them to go get some will power.
> 
> 3. Clubs take time, I don't really have any. So I guess I am just going to hold on to it all........:twitch:


1. Well, the lease thing pretty much is a pretty firm obstacle without moving.

2. Good luck to your wife. I certainly hope she can avoid starting back up. My dad "quit" cigs many times, but did finally manage at one point to quit for several years. I recall him saying afterwards how he now hated the smell of smoke and couldn't understand how he'd ever liked it. It was bull (maybe even bull that he thought he believed). So eventually, of course, he picked it back up (finding a sugar momma and leaving my mom probably encouraged the abuse of bad habits).

Hopefully, times will change and someday you can enjoy your pipes again. Hang in there!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

As you said in the first post, situations change. In a couple of years you could be in a place that allows smoking, your wife, with a couple of years smoke free may be able to handle being around it and you may make friends with some guys who go to the shops.

As others have said, if it's taking a large amount of room sell off some and fit the rest in a box, put it away for a couple of years.
I'd hold onto the pipes no matter what. They don't take a lot of room and 10 years down the road you might want to kick your younger self for selling them,


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

The situation may change so hold on to it and just see how the wind blows in a few years.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Davetopay said:


> 2. The wife is a now former smoker. Unfortunately she is now the kind who claims to be made horribly uncomfortable any time she is around someone who is smoking, or smells of smoke....and not because it tempts her, I don't think. Personally I think these people are full of it and just want to distance themselves from the temptation, which I can understand and respect, but I also want to tell them to go get some will power.


Well...speaking as a former smoker, I can't stand the stench of cigarettes either. Cigars don't bother me, naturally pipes don't bother me. Cigarette smoke is just cheap foul crap in my opinion. Keep in mind that someone who quits is hypersensitive to smells for a bit anyway; I remember when I quit cigs and my sense of smell came back. This planet stinks... It doesn't last forever, though. Perhaps after a while she'll be more receptive to pipe smoke.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Count me as one who would recommend keeping. Store properly and wait. You can always sell them later and they will be worth more anyway.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Wondered what happened to you. Glad to see you back. I echo the sentiments of lots of sensible guys who have chimed in here. Get rid of blends that will fade, keep the ones that will improve, and pack it away for now. 

That is, unless you can see being able to carve out 45min or so to take a walk and have a pipe while you stroll. When you return, take a shower & change clothes if you don't want to smell smoky around your wife.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

If ya change yer mind once, you'll prolly change it again.
There was a guy on another forum with a spectacular
collection of pipes and tobacco. On a whim (prolly a woman)
he decided to quit and sold off most of his stuff. He's back
on the pipe and prolly wishes he had a lot of that stuff back.
I warned him not to get rid of his stash; don't get rid of yours.
I warned ya.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Keep some, sell/give away some.

Until I was about 25 or 26 I was a pipe, cigar and cigarette smoker (started pipe and cigar smoking at 21 and 22 respectively, started cigarette smoking at 12). Cigarettes are not easy to quit so I decided one day (at 23 or 24) that I would completely quit _all_ smoking (I was concerned that continuing the pipes and cigars would make me come back to cigarettes). I dumped everything in the trash. Now, I was young and didn't have a lot of money so I didn't throw out any pipes that were particularly expensive or high end, but I did have a few favorites that I never really found the like of again. I had some decent basket pipes from Georgetown Tobacco in DC and a shop in Burlington VT that looked great, felt great in the hand and mouth, and smoked terrific. I still miss those pipes (though I've pretty much forgotten about the rest that I trashed). Of course, within 6 months I fell off the wagon and was smoking again and I really missed the pipes I trashed (and when I finally did kick the cigarette habit, I did not quit pipes or cigars and I think that helped me be able to stay off the cigarettes since).

My point of course is, anything that is pretty easy to replace, don't worry about it if you want to get rid of it. However, anything that will be hard to replace, either a unique pipe or a favorite, hold on to. Especially since you don't seem to be quitting because you want to quit but rather it is currently just too inconvenient, you really should hold on to your favorites. If you end up quitting for good, a nice looking pipe is a nice looking pipe and will look good on a bookshelf whether it is a smoker or a decoration.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Dave,

I've read all your posts and think I have a feel for your issues and concerns... I'm often wrong.

Just consider, life changes fast. Places to live, places to work, places to go, places to eat, places to smoke, peoples attitudes toward things... dare I say this, even wives... come and go.

Tobacco ages slowly. Tobacco will wait for you. Pipes will sit quietly in a corner, even if ignored, will love you again, with but a little attention.

Rome was not constructed in a day. Nothing, but stubborn declarations are unchangeable. 

All I'm saying is, unless you need money for something critical and think the sale of your stock might help, give yourself a little more time. Walk away from your stock. Let it be; let it be in its beautiful state and become something even more than it is.

If, in time, you are still motivated by the same energies, what you have to sell/give away, will be of immensely greater value and the giving will mean even more to you.

Good luck with your struggle, my friend,
Don


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

what everyone else has been saying. throw those tins of tobacco that will age into something great into a box and forget bout them. put your pipes on your selve as decorate pieces. but for crips sake's don't sell them, or trash them
troy


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Unless space is an issue...keep 'em all. 

At the very least, make a 7 day rotation of your favourite pipes and sell the others. For the tobaccos, sell the aromatics as they don't really appreciate all that much with age...keep Virginias and VaPers.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, folks. I think I will make a concerted effort to crack something open and have the occasional smoke. Mostly I find my self looking a book shelf full of MONEY, instead of cool pipe gear. Not to mention the space I am taking up in my tiny little home office. I had NO intention of letting any pipes go, but tins/jars I figure are no big deal. But, as I sort through them, I think of how good some of these are and can't bear to let them go..........

SO.....as it stands, I am going to stash all but a few pipes, and a few mason jars to be hidden from view so that they may continue on their journey towards glory. This way, I will still have the choice to break a little something out on occasion.:grouphug:


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Davetopay said:


> Thanks for the replies, folks. I think I will make a concerted effort to crack something open and have the occasional smoke. Mostly I find my self looking a book shelf full of MONEY, instead of cool pipe gear. Not to mention the space I am taking up in my tiny little home office. I had NO intention of letting any pipes go, but tins/jars I figure are no big deal. But, as I sort through them, I think of how good some of these are and can't bear to let them go..........
> 
> SO.....as it stands, I am going to stash all but a few pipes, and a few mason jars to be hidden from view so that they may continue on their journey towards glory. This way, I will still have the choice to break a little something out on occasion.:grouphug:


 Very wise decision. I admire your respect to your wife and following the smoking rules of your home but one day will come. They may be few for awhile but when those times arise it will assure you the right thing was done. You never know whats around the corner, keeping your pipes will keep you prepared ..... eace:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

The simple solution is to put it all in a box in the basement. You will forget it's even there before you know it.



MarkC said:


> Well...speaking as a former smoker, I can't stand the stench of cigarettes either. Cigars don't bother me, naturally pipes don't bother me. Cigarette smoke is just cheap foul crap in my opinion. Keep in mind that someone who quits is hypersensitive to smells for a bit anyway; I remember when I quit cigs and my sense of smell came back. This planet stinks... It doesn't last forever, though. Perhaps after a while she'll be more receptive to pipe smoke.


I agree completely. If I'm drinking with friends and bum a cigarette, it just tastes like the vile floor sweepings and filler it contains. I can sense the residue of it on my breath and body for a day or two after, even when smoking the pipe.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Ahhhhem.

New home, big deck, and great view means pipes are coming out.....now I just need to find the other half of my tins. I only have one tin of Uni Flake at hand!


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Great! Aren't you glad you held on to all that stuff now? I recently moved into a smaller house and I get dirty looks from the neighbors when I'm out smoking. I just smile, wave, and blow a few smoke rings. LOL


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

This is a trick question, right?

Of course, you keep your pipes and tobaccos. You're going to wake up someday and all of sudden think to yourself, "_Boy, I could really use a good smoke right now...._". As far as the reasons, they mean nothing. You may not always live where you are right now, and can always get a place with a porch to smoke on. Sometimes I go fly fishing, hiking, or riding one of my bicycles, not to catch fish, exercise, or anything, but just to get away, have a good smoke, and contemplate the meaning of life...and a little change of scenery.

I have gone through several period of time in my life to where I didn't smoke for sometimes months on end. But I was always glad I kept my pipes, because they are keepsakes, and a part of me.....Each one has a story.



Davetopay said:


> Some lifestyle changes over the last 2 years, and some work changes as well, have lead me to being tobacco free. Now I sit here looking at a shelf full of tins, and boxes I have no need of. Yet I can't bring my self to sell them. WHat would you do?


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Gigmaster said:


> I have gone through several period of time in my life to where I didn't smoke for sometimes months on end. But I was always glad I kept my pipes, because they are keepsakes, and a part of me.....Each one has a story.


I'm going through one of those periods now. Just haven't had the urge or the desire. But...I know it'll come back. So I keep in touch, lurk on the forum a bit, and keep all my pipes and tins on the shelf where they live.


----------

